# ...what....what are these?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i dont even know where to post this, so ill let the mods decide.

anyways, im not sure if these are baby P's, pleco's or some other crazy thing, that hatched because i definitly have a new breed of something.

i woke up in the middle of the night, its 4:30 am right now and i looked at my tank, i dont even notice how i noticed these things, but there are these 2mm long little slug looking bugs. i thought at first now how did these carpet mites get up here, and i i go to wipe them i realised they were in the tank. they look and move like mini slugs, but they cant be, i never put and snails in my tank. they are crawling on the inside walls, all the way to the top, only in one corner of the tank, and theirs a while lot of them, mayube 50-100 at least. i dont even know how long they have been there. i dont see any sort of eggs.this is really strange. i wonder what they are, does anyone have any idea. and i dont want to see the next reply say:

"this topic is worthles without pics"

heh....
any ideas?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i dont know if i should be happy or concerned, i dont know what could have spawned except my pleco"s, i have 2, one is 6" the other about 8"

or my P's, but that looks unlikly


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

are they white little long looking bugs moving along the glass.
if they are they are harmless bugs you get from overfeeding or slightly poor water conditions .
i used to get them all the time until i started feeding every other day
dixon


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you have what I have in one of my tanks right now. If so, they are indeed snails.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

that is caused by over feeding, they will go away if you dont feed as much


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah, exactly, little white bugs that crawl along the glass.

how does this cause them to grow? also what are they? and bigger pics? do they grow? what if i put them in a separate tank and fed them? im just curious, not serious


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

overfeeding causes bacteria. causes MAGGETS!

thats what you have.......

"disease,parasites and injury"


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> yeah, exactly, little white bugs that crawl along the glass.


 Hmm... Not snails then.

Hell with it. *Moved to Disease and Parasites*


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

thanks again guys, so what do i do? how do i treat it, i dont want these bugs in there


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Do a water change. Reasons for having this is most likely because of leftover food rotting in tank and/or bad water conditions.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i usually add a little salt and have the temp at 82 and do water changes when the have gone after a couple of water changes i stop adding salt and used to turn temp down to 80 but i dont know i just leave it at 82.
dixon


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Do a water change. Reasons for having this is most likely because of leftover food rotting in tank and/or bad water conditions.


I had the same problem,

solution- water changes, maybe alittle salt, but not if you have live plants! and take extra care to discard of uneaten food


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A lot of members have gotten and posted about these worms...they are harmless but definatly annoying. Turn tank temp up and watch your feeding schedule.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

weirdest things, some of you may know from my other threads-

my P's hardly eat, and i;v been doing water changes like madd the last 2 weeks trying to bring nitrAte levels down.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> A lot of members have gotten and posted about these worms...they are harmless but definatly annoying. Turn tank temp up and watch your feeding schedule.


 turning the tank temp up will increas the heat witch will increas the chances of more bacterial growth.

just watch your feeding.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PLANARIA - quite harmless, do gravel vacs and waterchanges to reduce their numbers


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

a week later, and they are all gone. i turned it down and did water changes.


----------

